# 08 Forum Youngblood



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm going to be breaking this board in tomorrow morning, just wondering if anybody else has ridden her and what you think?
I'll be doing mostly park riding with a bit of powder & tree runs.. how does this board perform in the park / all-mountain?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

i have an 09 youngblood. its great in the park vary smooth and forgiving if your not landing perfectly straight. however the pow preformance is not to great. and its decent just going down the mountain. oh and its super flexy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

SublimE said:


> i have an 09 youngblood. its great in the park vary smooth and forgiving if your not landing perfectly straight. however the pow preformance is not to great. and its decent just going down the mountain. oh and its super flexy!


word you guys are both talking about the same board, its the 08/09, but its butter.


i have the 155 wide and the flex is ridiculous i love it.  

if you got one with a colored bottom to it glows in the snow almost like neon. its tight.


----------

